# Rafting the Eagle or Pumphouse at current flows?



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't speak for the others, but pumphouse should be fine, as long as you can miss the hole in yarmony.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Linda,
The Upper C has great family runs. Yarmony and Eye of the Needle in the Pumphouse to Rancho run have taken lives lately but the folks weren't wearing life jackets. They can also flip a boat, we saw several last weekend (4000). We took our 6 y.o. and the dogs, our run went great. But several folks who weren't paying attention, or were inexperienced, and hit stuff sideways ended up taking a good, cold swim. If you are worried about it, have them dress for a swim. I think teenager would be bored on the runs below Rancho. We also had an overly curious bear at Island camp, hopefully good river ethics can keep him\her from becoming a nuisance.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Lower Eagle*

I'm not sure where you are at with boating, but class three skills should get you through the Lower Eagle at these levels. The Upper Eagle--Eagle Vail to Edwards Water treatment plant might be a diferent story as it is quite busy and is definately a step up. 

The put in at the treatment plant for the Lower Eagle is nice and the water below consists of mostly wave trains with a few smaller holes on the sides. Just hey-diddle-diddle right down the middle and avoid the smaller holes and you will be fine. However, Trestle Rapid is quite a different story. In fact, at these levels getting under the railroad bridge is a little tuff. If you want to give it a whirl, I wold scout it first. It's hard to miss. Just get off at the Wollcot exit and head West looking for the railroad trestle. Park in the small parking lot on the right and follow the path to the trestle to scout.

From what you say, I would start off with the run from Wolcot to Eagle. The ability to back off danger or drive through choppy water shoud get you around any potential hazard and you can scout everything of consequence on the way up-river. 
Interstate is the first rapid and has a beefy wave train river left with a steep trough/hole. Simply avoid by backing off the left hand bank (scout is from a large pull-off on Hwy 6 right below where I-70 crosses above). Dead Cow is the second rapid of note and has a pretty good size hole in the center as you exit the rapid. The horizon line will tell you it's coming. Again this can be avoided by driving right as soon as you enter the rapid. (Hwy 6 scout on a right hand pull-out coming from eagle-about half way from Eagle to Wolcot. There is a sign that talks about Fishing access or something and it is a pretty good size pull-out. You'll have to walk across a diversion damn to get a good look at the water, but its no big deal). There is a slightly tricky Left hand turn a little ways after Dead Cow, but you can just back off the right hand bank.
Rodeo is the last rapid of note and you do not even have to run it if you take out at the eagle visitors center. It's an easy scout from the Farigrounds/Truck parking lot with the recycling bins. People have there preference on this one but most agree not to go far left (large hole) or right (a smaller hole). Left of center will avoid the meat but it puts you closer to the hole on the left. Center hits the meat and can be a bit punchy but most make it through.

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I did the Eagle from Avon to Eagle yesterday, my second run in the new boat. Edwards Mile was the only thing of consequence in the stretch from Avon to the Water Treatment Plant, and I had little trouble there. I did get spun around at the very end and ran the last 100 yards backwards (un-intentionally, I assure you!). LOL I mention it, because I would have bet money we'd be swimming with a mistake like that, but came out dry. *** whew *** It's a little more technical than the lower part of the Eagle that follows just because there seems to be more rocks to try to avoid. In fact, I also caught an oar to the temple from a rock, and it almost knocked me out.

I agree with Argo on the rest of the run from there to Eagle. Trestle wasn't too bad, given that another boat pulled out right in front of me and we went into it together. I couldn't even use the left oar. The hole is on the left side, so if you just hit the middle of the river going undet the bridge, you'll have no problems. We did have to duck a bit, but I'm tall sitting on a flip-seat.

Interstate and Dead Cow were fun, but relatively harmless. I hit the hole river left last weekend on Interstate (again, un-intentionally), and as long as you hit it square, it's not too bad. Like Argo said, pretty much everything is best run right down the middle.

Don't let Rodeo scare you if you've got any experience at all. It's not hard to set up for the middle and stay there (something that I sometimes have trouble with), and if you do, you'll really enjoy it. Just don't let up when you clear it, because there's Shit Pipe that follows (low haning pipe across the river with a boat wrapping support in the middle) and the take out can be easilly missed (there's a second one down river just a couple hundred yards. The last wo weeks, I've come out of Rodeo and just started heading river right and hugging that side to the take out.

I'll be up there again this Sunday more than likely, before the river gets too low! It's a lot of fun for beginners and families!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Eagle- Flows are coming down fast. If you have Class III skills then Avon to Edwards (sewage) is a hoot at this level. There is nothing in there that is gonna flip a 14' (one or 2 holes maybe) at this level. Lots of moving left and right due to all the corners and some rocks.

1500 cfs is a great level for this section. 

Once the river gets above 2000 cfs, Edwards Mile (behind riverwalk complex) gets fast with many holes (nothing huge)....and the rapid 1/4 mile below that is the crux (at the Eaton Property and the new open space park)....this rapid is very busy above 2000, adn fairly long.

Everything is pretty much center for this stretch. Much friendlier level from 1000 - 1800 cfs.


----------



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks all!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Uh,can i come? 

Giggity...


----------



## johnmbowen (Apr 24, 2007)

*UC and fun*

If you are still looking at this thread...well, the UC is really high right now, and the water is (as of Sun) quite pushy. They are releasing water and you may not get to see the UC running this high for a long time. 

If you are interested in a class in rafting, that is what I was doing. Contact is [email protected] 

JB


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

BarryDingle said:


> Uh,can i come?
> 
> Giggity...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Cherno (Oct 12, 2007)

Dave Frank said:


> I can't speak for the others, but pumphouse should be fine, as long as you can miss the hole in yarmony.


Where is the hole in yarmony? Run it left, correct?


----------



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Still haven't gotten out to do either of these runs in the raft (have kayaked them at lower flows). If we do, I'll report back. I would love to see the UC at these flows!


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

Linda, I recently took a few suggestions from the buzz on family runs and we did the Colorado from Grizzly to New Castle. We also did the Roaring Fork from Carbondale to Glenwood. Both were nice family runs with enough to keep the family interested and comfortable enough to take a turn on the oars. Cy


----------



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

I've rafted Grizz to New Castle with the kids - and it was perfect. Good to hear about the Roaring Fork, I've wondered about that one. Thanks, Cy!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I thought the Upper C at 5000 started to get washed out. Eye of the needle can be run on either side of the rock in a kayak, but I've always run right (it's a bigger channel for the raft.) Yarmony would be hard to totally miss in a raft right now, but if you start left and punch it, I can't imagine it's a big deal. In kayaks we eddied and took a look at the almost river wide hole. 

With the exception of the 2 signature rapids I thought the wave trains got smaller and almost all of the breaking waves dissappeared. Concentrate on the two moves and you will grease everything else without even trying.


----------



## Aqua Smacky (Jun 23, 2009)

*Family Run vs. Yarmony*

Hi Linda, We just ran Yarmony on Sat. and it was high and fast. I understand a commercial raft flipped and I know we talked to some very experienced rafters who threw people out on that stretch. I loved it, but I personally would choose another run if I had kids, at least until it comes down. Call me over cautious, but I don't think you can be with kids.

We float either Grizzly or Roaring Fork to South Canyon almost every weekend and that's a good family float. It is high again this week, so Maintanance Shed in the G. Canyon is punchy, and the wave train in South Canyon is big, but if you stay straight you and the kids will have a great time!


----------



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, good advice. And I am very cautious with the kids, so I'm glad you posted.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Roaring Fork is a bit shorter/faster at higher water than Grizzly to New Castle. The former being a shade over 2 hours, and Griz to New Castle closer to 3. The debris rapid (does anyone know if it has a name?) about a mile or so above South Canyon can have some sizable haystacks at this level - not difficult, but just be aware. 

Think we'll be up on Pumphouse this Saturday...


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info, folks. Floatin' Friday in the 16' cat fish rig with the wife and a friend. 

What is the lowest cfs to run such a rig?

It's been a couple of years I seems to recall the trestle rapid move is to stick right under the bridge and back out and watch out for an I beam in the middle. I'll scope it first.

Thanks,

m


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Lowest CFS on the Eagle? You can bump your way down with just a couple hundred, but I wouldn't recommend it. 

Yes, trestle, start right (either side of the bridge pylon) then just stay square with the waves, stay off the bank on the curves, and avoid the hole (last night it was more pourover) on the right by the big boulder when you exit the rapid.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Thanks WL. Just talked to my local flyshop guru and he said it was done. 700 was the lowest he would do it. I guess we'll just have to float the Fork, dang, I mean yea.

m


----------



## skyegod (Apr 23, 2009)

mulex said:


> Thanks WL. Just talked to my local flyshop guru and he said it was done. 700 was the lowest he would do it. I guess we'll just have to float the Fork, dang, I mean yea.
> 
> m


Just looking at eddyflower - and they have it at 1420 right now - (lower eagle)

I am planning on meeting BoilerMaker up there on Sunday if all goes well.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

mulex said:


> Thanks WL. Just talked to my local flyshop guru and he said it was done. 700 was the lowest he would do it. I guess we'll just have to float the Fork, dang, I mean yea.
> 
> m


It isn't done, I was out last night fishing on a raft. It was snowing caddis for a while. It is dropping, but I bet if you can get out in the next week or two, you will be good to go. I've done it super low in my 13ft raft, and so long as you don't mind getting stuck or hung up a little, it is ok. 

I'd say try to get out in the next few days if you can. Your flyshop guru is mistaken, there were pleanty of guided and private fishing rafts out.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

skyegod said:


> Just looking at eddyflower - and they have it at 1420 right now - (lower eagle)
> 
> I am planning on meeting BoilerMaker up there on Sunday if all goes well.


Yep, planning on doing it this Sunday if anyone else wants to join. Meeting at the water treatment plat around 10:30, earlier if anyone needs to inflate...


----------

